# My husband's brother's wife



## KKM017 (Jul 23, 2011)

I need help! 
I am not sure but I feel that my husband is interested in his brother's new wife. Maybe he himself does not realize that....

My husband's brother got divorced 2 years ago and remarried with this 8 year younger wife one year ago. She is a young nice cute woman. She is a dance teacher. She is a kind of woman who likes getting attention from men. She talks nicely to both women and men, but she always sit besides men, especially good looking men, and smiles a lot looking into his eyes. She does that to my husband too. 

My husband did not mean to flirt for sure, but I think he likes the way she listens to him because he can feel that he is liked, and entertaining somebody. 

I did not care so much for such a small thing for a long time and just ignored small things. I thought she did anyway same attitude to other men too, and my husband treats her well just as his brother's wife. 

But these days, I saw or heard some small strange things about them, and started to feel awkward about my husband's attitude toward his brother and his brother's wife. My husband spoke ill of her in front of me, but it seems that he is eager to visit them on the weekend even without me, and he is eager to talk to her. She sometimes sits next to my husband and talks to only him ignoring me sometimes, and when her husband shows up, she changes the seat. What's going on? I felt really uncomfortable to see such a thing even they don't realize that.

I explained my husband honestly and he was upset telling me that I projected some adultery story on him and was paranoid. He said he was not interested in her at all. 

Should I just ignore the situation? or tell him to be back off from her? I'm sure he won't cross the line because he respects his brother, but I feel strange.
I do not know how I can hang out with his brother and his wife. There is no evidence of EA. But can I just ask my husband not go to see them without me?


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 4, 2011)

KKM017 said:


> I need help!
> I am not sure but I feel that my husband is interested in his brother's new wife. Maybe he himself does not realize that....
> 
> My husband's brother got divorced 2 years ago and remarried with this 8 year younger wife one year ago. She is a young nice cute woman. She is a dance teacher. She is a kind of woman who likes getting attention from men. She talks nicely to both women and men, but she always sit besides men, especially good looking men, and smiles a lot looking into his eyes. She does that to my husband too.
> ...


No, DO NOT ignore it. 

My brother was the same way with my first wife and finally ended up in bed with her. He claims she led him on, but they are still both pond scum as far as I am concerned.

I haven't spoken to my brother in years. 

I am not saying your husband is the same kind of dirtbag my brother is, but you might want to make sure you are in the room whenever those two are together. In my opinion you have a right to do that.


----------



## KKM017 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for your reply! Parrothead!

I'll definitely watch them out! I'll talk with my husband more on this later!


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 4, 2011)

Good. You may save more than your own relationship.


----------

